# Judges needed in central NJ



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 4, 2009)

Saw this on another board and thought I would relay the info here.



> Smokeneyes;842155]May 30, 2009 Keansburg Fire Company #1 Smoke Condition Cook-off
> 
> We tried to get sanctioned but can't afford it.(maybe next year) I need some judges nice central NJ location. Vol. Firehouse fundraiser. Please please I'm begging. email kfdbadge20@aol.com Thanks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 1, 2009)

jeffpickens said:
			
		

> What qualifications are they looking for?



Ya just gotta love meat.  lol


----------

